# New here. Looking for support and guidance



## Digdug (8 d ago)

Hi all

I am here with a specific problem. I am looking to for advice from you all. I'm 47, two children, at the start of a break up


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM! I see you've started an thread, I hope you get the advice you’re looking for!









Marriage break up i dont want, what can i do?


Hi all I am in a dark place right now. My wife and I have been married for 20 years, we have two children. I am quite a closed book emotionally and personally and this may have had a bearing on my situation. About 3 years ago, my wife slowly withdrew the physical side of our marriage, it was...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Digdug (8 d ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM! I see you've started an thread, I hope you get the advice you’re looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou! Appreciate the interest!


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Welcome. I read your other post and responded. Maybe someone here can give you the hope and advice you’re seeking. If not, stick around as a place for support through the process.


----------

